# Can a british bulldog walk far!!!!



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

We were thinking of having another dog, we already have a labrador and was thinking of a british bulldog, we do go for long walks with our lab, do you think a bulldog would be ok to walk the same distance?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Depends how far you walk!!!!

What I will say is though, if you allow your Bulldog to be a couch pototo, then thats what it will be!!

I'm owned by a one Bulldog, Olde Tyme Bulldogs & American Bulldogs!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Our usual walk is about 6 miles, although we dont exactly rush. Do you think if we built up to it slowly a bulldog would manage that far?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

I couldn't see a problem with that unless you were walking in excessive heat, my own can walk for miles....


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for that nicci, can you recommend any good breeders?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

I almost certainly can, whether they have puppies available though I wouldn't know - you may have to go on their waiting lists I'll send you a PM with the details of breeders I recommend


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks, there are lots for sale on pets 4 homes but i know they can have health problems and dont really trust those adds. I would rather wait for a good one than rush into buying the first one i see, if you no what i mean.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> Thanks, there are lots for sale on pets 4 homes but i know they can have health problems and dont really trust those adds. I would rather wait for a good one than rush into buying the first one i see, if you no what i mean.


A lot of good breeders advertise on sites like pets4homes to keep the 'pet breeders' off 

If you see any you are interested in just give me a shout and I'll have a look for you


----------

